# Educational Awareness Days & Fundraising



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

*As we are coming to the end of 2010 I thought I list the remaining Awareness Days here.

30th October we will be at the Oldham Gallery Super Slimy Fun and Furry | Curiosities

31st October at the RSPCA in Blackpool for Halloween
Halloween!

And the following dates 6th/7th November; 20th 21st November and the 11th/12th December at Whiteleys **Garden Centre. Whiteleys Garden Centre nr. Huddersfield, West Yorkshire, Plants, Garden Furniture, Pets & Aquatics and more!

These events are obviously a means of creating awareness but also for fundraising for the rescue.
* *RRD has currently 105 reptiles, amphibians and arachnids in our care at the moment. 
The expense of running a reptile rescue is very high and during the winter months it's phenominal! During the winter months it tends to be our busiest time of the year too. many are long term care where they have health problems and stay until their time to leave for the animal rescue in the sky. Others are offered sanctuary due to agreements with their previous owners, many we cannot rehome due to legal reasons and signed agreements with Customs and they others are either used in Educational Awareness programs or are awaiting until they are ready to leave for adoption. *

*
Each winter we are forced to launch our Winter Warmer Campaigh to try and raise funds for the rescue. Our video can be seen here. YouTube - Reptile Rescue Den's Winter Warmer Campaign Updated

We also have our Campaign running on Facebook here Reptile Rescue Den Fundraising Campaign | Sponsor Me on Facebook

If anyone would like to donate via Paypal our email address for Paypal is [email protected]

Thanks for reading and supporting us.
Denise. x*


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

will you be coming near scotland?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Nothing planned so far.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Yay Den........................ Best of luck to you as all ways :no1:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

AZUK said:


> Yay Den........................ Best of luck to you as all ways :no1:


Thanks love.  :notworthy:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Bump


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> will you be coming near scotland?


----------

